# Fireworks??



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering what do you do about this time of year coming up to bonfire night as this will be pixies first. Also i can't bring him in as he lives in a 6x3 shed so dont think we can get that in lol 

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

oh my goodness i hadn't thought of that...
i got princess in june so this is his first too 

my old rabbit Floppers RIP  was fine with them, but he was a tough cookie.
im concerned that we are having some REALLY big fireworks in the garden (he lives on my bf and i's private patio but it will still be really close!) 

so i'll be keeping an eye on your thread Kirsty! 
Hope Pixie is okay through the firework and i think Princess would very much envy his/her house! haha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine don't care to be honest. I have them in a shed and I just shut them up early to hopefully make them feel more secure. I dunno what my young guinea pigs will make of it, I will give them a huge ammount of bedding so they can hide in it if they want to.
I have a dog and cat who are terrified tho  damn fireworks! 

*Heidi*


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine don't mind at all thankfully. They just carry on eating as if there were no fireworks at all.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

while out in the garden tonight some banging fireworks was going of so i went into the shed and none of the buns seemed to be worried, clover was thumping at my hubby hammering his his shed together tho lol she is soooooooo stroppy!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

its 3 of my buns first time too!! im sure they will be fine though! i always worry about someone nicking them on firework night!! im terrified of them so hopefully the rabbits wont be as much of a wuss as me!!! !!


----------

